# Solved: Recycle Bin Deletion



## Callum_Dawson (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi,

I am using a Windows Server 2008 and somehow my Recycle Bin got deleted. How can I restore it? I know it's possible but i forgot how you do it.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Did you try this:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/810869

Follow the steps for Vista.


----------



## Callum_Dawson (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

